# Post Your Panning Shots!



## ions (Jun 19, 2012)

The Bike Race by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Jul 7, 2012)

Rubens Barrichello at the Honda Indy, Toronto by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jul 9, 2012)

Irish Derby 2012


----------



## daty2k1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Guy in the streets of Lyon, France


----------



## deafmtbiker (Jul 9, 2012)

Canon 60d with Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM


----------



## richard t (Jul 9, 2012)

Kim Nilsson by Rich Tinsley, on Flickr





Valentino Rossi by Rich Tinsley, on Flickr


----------



## MK5GTI (Jul 9, 2012)

what are some tips on doing panning shot? with AF on or off?


----------



## deafmtbiker (Jul 9, 2012)

Canon 60D / Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM


----------



## photopicker (Jul 9, 2012)

British GT / 24 Nürburgring
7D 70-200 f2.8


----------



## ions (Jul 9, 2012)

Queen Street Ninja by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's one i've taken since getting my MkIII.... do you all find that having an IS lens helps? This was with the 50 f/1.4 i believe. I definitely need some practice to reduce the blur on the subject.


----------



## ions (Jul 9, 2012)

ChrisAnderson said:


> Here's one i've taken since getting my MkIII.... do you all find that having an IS lens helps? This was with the 50 f/1.4 i believe. I definitely need some practice to reduce the blur on the subject.



Yes, I have found IS helps. Unfortunately I've yet to get a shot I like with the IS on - not the fault of the IS. Although the shot of Rubens above was taken with the 70-200MkII, which I remembered to set to IS mode II for panning, I forgot to turn the IS itself on! :-[ 

As for technique, I have found the following helps: I keep the camera as firmly pressed to my forehead as I can with my elbows tucked in under the camera and I turn at the hip. And of course practice practice practice!


----------



## Crocker64 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here are a couple of shots I took last weekend during a Gokart training session.
I used a 5D Classic and a 70-300mm L lens set for mode 2 IS.











Regards,
Bo


----------



## colin1984 (Jul 9, 2012)

Early Works from 2007

RC Car Racer


----------



## robbymack (Jul 9, 2012)

MK5GTI said:


> what are some tips on doing panning shot? with AF on or off?



IS or a tripod definately help, set AF to AI servo, camera to manual or Tv depending on your flavor (adjust as needed to get the look you are going for). other than that take lots of shots as the keeper rate is generally low


----------



## kiig (Jul 9, 2012)

quite close on that one... not the best pan, but interesting because it's so damn close.. and it's from a race 
1dmk2N/28-300 mm.






Longer distance, better pan, just cropped a bit too tight (original is a bit wider)


----------



## jimmy156 (Jul 9, 2012)

A couple from me from the Goodwood FOS moving motor show, shot on my 50d with Tamron 17-50 2.8. Definitely could have done with a longer lens but didn't want to lug my 120-400mm around with me all day!




IMG_2345 by jimmyb156, on Flickr




IMG_2253 by jimmyb156, on Flickr




IMG_2629 by jimmyb156, on Flickr


And one not from Goodwood, same lens and body combo...




2012-06-20 by jimmyb156, on Flickr


----------



## hgascoigne (Jul 9, 2012)

I took this, among others, at a tractor pull in Ravenna, NE about a month ago. Used a T2i and 24-105. I was quite pleased with how they turned out.


----------



## chimpmitten (Jul 9, 2012)

I took this a few years ago when I go my 70-200mm II and I think it was the last time that I made it to the track. Hopefully I'll be able to get there this year and get some more like this.






Camera:	Canon EOS 50D
Exposure Time: 1/40
Aperture:	f/11
ISO:	100
Focal Length:	88mm

IS was on and in mode 2.


----------



## Mick (Jul 9, 2012)

First shot is a shot of Josh Brookes British Superbikes. Pin sharp, hand held Canon 7D and 300 prime. Second one is a car, im a bike person so this was a bit of practice, Third is British superbike champion Tommy Hill. No pro track access so i had to use my brain to get a decent shot.The third shot was the most difficult. Canon 500 f4, gimbal head, tripod, minus a two thirds exposure compensation, focus point set to far left, speed set to 200th sec, calculate which class it is, which corner, which track,so which of three cameras, which of three lens to use. Curl hand over the top of the lens. All the tracks, corners and classes have different speeds so you have to calculate what speed to use. Pre focus on the track because i have no pro access so cant see the bikes approaching, hear them start panning, pic up the bike, single shot, and its blurred. Damm, start again. And no photoshop. 

Mick


----------



## Smurf1811 (Jul 10, 2012)

Shot with a 5D Mark II and the 24-105mm in Thailand


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 11, 2012)

All handheld.



Rollin' shot. by WideOpen=), on Flickr



Ariel Atom by WideOpen=), on Flickr



Ariel Atom by WideOpen=), on Flickr


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Jul 28, 2012)

Blair Atholl Horse Trials.


----------



## jmanley (Jul 29, 2012)

hgascoigne said:


> I took this, among others, at a tractor pull in Ravenna, NE about a month ago. Used a T2i and 24-105. I was quite pleased with how they turned out.



This is cool. Nice work


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Aug 2, 2012)

It's a RC powerboat, not the full sized thing. 1/125. ISO was 200 because I forgot to change it down.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 26, 2012)

You guys really need to invest in a good monopod, it is the way to shoot any sport. On another note, i always shoot 1/500 because i can't have focus failures but for a fun thing ot do i would like ot get into some panning blur photography. I have actually been reading about it, just yesterday i checked out a few sites discussing it.


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 27, 2012)

Porche carrera cup at knockhill part of the BTCC weekend 2012



BTCC knockhill 2012 by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 27, 2012)

another porche



BTCC knockhill 2012 by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 27, 2012)

one of the ginetta's at knockhill



BTCC knockhill 2012 by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 27, 2012)

collard won the first two race at knockhill the bmw's were unstoppable 



BTCC knockhill 2012 by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 27, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> Porche carrera cup at knockhill part of the BTCC weekend 2012
> 
> 
> 
> BTCC knockhill 2012 by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


 
Nice work! 

P.S. Porsche is the brandname


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 27, 2012)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Porche carrera cup at knockhill part of the BTCC weekend 2012
> ...


thanks sorry for the spelling error lol


----------



## Wilmark (Aug 30, 2012)

Mines while practicing:

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/p144237866


----------



## eaw213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wedding Cruise





SF Biker


----------



## DianeK (Aug 30, 2012)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> Blair Atholl Horse Trials.



I LOVE this shot!


----------



## Hodag (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been reading here for some time, never joined (that I recall) 

I keep reading, waiting for the 200-400 to be officially announced.

Just saw this thread and it's nice to see people into cars and motion. Here's a panning shot, ALMS Road America going a bit over the usual limits, just for fun.




1/30th second


----------



## GLPhotographic (Sep 28, 2012)

Valentino Rossi, Ducati, Philip Island 2011


----------



## CarpetFeet (Sep 28, 2012)

Tour de France winner Bradley Wiggins en route to Olympic gold in London.

Full size image:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/djchisholm/7966635802/#in/set-72157631489736776/


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 28, 2012)

The exposure on my friend here is a bit uneven because he was running spots of shades and sunlight...

7D + 50mm f/1.8II



IMG_3162 : Panning by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's one from Tour De Helsinki Bicycle race... 140km, 85miles.




Tour De Helsinki - 02.09.2012 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Oct 6, 2012)

just taken for fun with the old 350D and 50mm 1.4


----------



## Jonnycumlately (Oct 13, 2012)

I've has my photos published for over thirty years and I could never master panning. This is about as good as it gets


----------



## Obaidey (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## D.Fordice (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## Menace (Oct 21, 2012)

richard t said:


> Kim Nilsson by Rich Tinsley, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really like both of these - well done


----------



## gngan (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's my latest shots. Comments welcome.


----------



## gngan (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's another one.


----------



## bonycnt9 (Nov 11, 2012)

1/10 




Sebastian Vettel - Red Bull Racing por Xavi Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## yoni_blau (Nov 11, 2012)

LOVE street panning shots!
Here is one from China and one from Japan - try guessing which is which


----------



## ions (Nov 17, 2012)

Rubens Barrichello at the Honda Indy, Toronto by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 17, 2012)

yoni_blau said:


> LOVE street panning shots!
> Here is one from China and one from Japan - try guessing which is which



1- Japan
2- China; She doesn't look pleased at you taking her photograph ;D


----------



## sridsund (Nov 19, 2012)

Low Light panning shot. Just tried...

Canon 60D
17-55 IS f2.8


----------



## marinien (Nov 19, 2012)

A guy on a moto in Vietnam. I took a series of photos and he had his eyes closed in every shot


----------



## tomscott (Nov 19, 2012)

320si BTCC by tom_scott88, on Flickr




M3 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




BMW Z4M Coupe by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## scotty512 (Nov 19, 2012)

a few of mine from Silverstone this year


----------



## matukas (Nov 19, 2012)

2012 Bristol Night Race


----------



## CW Aust. (Nov 19, 2012)

On the gentler side, monsoon in Hue, Vietnam, 2010


----------



## bornshooter (Dec 26, 2012)

BTCC knockhill 2012 by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Dec 26, 2012)

PVC18Black01 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 16, 2015)

Super Scooper working the Butte Fire.
Canon 5DS Canon 100-400L 1/50th



Butte Fire CL-415 Super Scooper 3519 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Super Scooper working the Butte Fire.
> Canon 5DS Canon 100-400L 1/50th



Cool shot. Excellent panning. I really like this picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Kieth. 
Really like this shot, did you by any chance get one of it scooping? If so I'd love to see it please, we don't get that sort of thing here. I would think that would have some action in it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Super Scooper working the Butte Fire.
> Canon 5DS Canon 100-400L 1/50th


----------



## Roo (Sep 18, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Super Scooper working the Butte Fire.
> Canon 5DS Canon 100-400L 1/50th
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot Keith! How did you find panning with the 5Ds?


----------



## Brut_Photo (Sep 22, 2015)




----------

